# Audiologist Coder needs help!



## Tessnd (May 24, 2007)

I have just been hired as a bookkeeper/receptionist/transcriptionist/coder for an Audiology practice here in North Dakota. It appears that Audiology is a rather under coded profession and I am looking for anyone who has any helpful info on coding for Audiology. 

I have just graduated college and we did not cover Audiology coding in class and I am having difficulty finding info on coding specifics for Audiology and ways to improve reimbursements by insurance.

Any help that anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Tessnd


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 29, 2007)

Check your providers' professional associations for resources.  Contact other audiology offices to see if they can recommend professional groups or meetings.  Listservs can be helpful, but make sure you follow up on recommendations with some good research of your own.  Good Luck.  Pam Brooks, CPC


----------



## Tessnd (May 29, 2007)

*Thank you Pam!*

Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it. I think I may have to contact Audiologists in other states, since the Audiologists in North Dakota have not focused on coding. As a matter of fact, the week my boss got my resume, he and 2 other North Dakota Audiologists had been told by Medicare that they needed to "Court" a coder to help get their reimbursements up. 

Have a great week and thanks again.
Tessnd


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 31, 2007)

I am a ENT Coder here in Florida I also Code and Bill for 3 Audiologists whatever I can do to Help.


----------



## Tessnd (May 31, 2007)

An help you can give me would be greatly appreciated! The Audiologists around here have no idea what coding is all about. Any help with codes for earwax removal, hearing aids, what we should be charging and how to get our reimbursements from the insurance companies up. Also, any books or other info you can recommend that I read would be wonderful! You are the type of contact I have been hoping for!! Bless you Candy!!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 4, 2007)

First and Foremost, You need to Subscribe to the Audiology Billing and Coding Alert. its from the Coding Institute, It is Wonderful... there phone number is 800-508-2582, secondly, are your Audiologists performing hearing tests or just Hearing Aids and cerumen removal? and are the Hearing aids coming from manufacture?
as far as hearing aid HCPC codes 

V5050= H/A Monaural ITE
V5060= H/A Monaural BTE
V5130= H/A Binaural ITE
V5120= H/A Binaural BTE

The price ultimetly depends on how much you pay for them to get made, through the company.. we use Widex and GN Resound.. charge around 3800.00 to 5600.00 for hearing aids. 
we also charge the Patient a $200.00 dispensing fee which is non refundable if they decide to return the hearing aid the dispensing fee is cpt code V1560
Not all insurance carriers cover Hearing Aids, so We collect up front what we want for the Hearing Aid and bill the Insurance Company, If we Are Non-Par. we will accept the payment lets say itas $900.00 and refund the patient $900.00 out of the $4000.00 prie of the hearing aid.

as far as the Cerumen Removal: Per Medicare Audiologists Cannot Remove Cerumen. Our MD's do the Cerumen removal and then The Audiologist Does the Hearing Test. and or Hearing Aid Assesment
Hope this Helps


----------



## tfmichaelis (Feb 11, 2011)

Candice,

Are you still around?  I have just started working for an Audiologist and their income seems really low, they aren't charging for a lot of their work, scary!

Can you still be contacted at the S.C.E.N.T.?

Tracy Michaelis
tracym.audiologyassociates.gmail.com


----------



## nelsong5 (Feb 11, 2011)

@Tessnd

The audiology services I bill are Vestibular auto rotational tests. Would you need help with those codes? Its a very useful procedure for people with BPV, Labyrinth and dizziness.

@Tracy

If you are interested in knowing how to grow your audiologist's income have him/her call me! Confirm by email.


----------

